# How to market an online portfolio



## fizz1173 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hey guys,

I'm an artist/hobbyist and have an online portfolio, see links below for yourselves, I'm just wondering if anyone has any tips on how I should better market them?

https://www.instagram.com/akkadfaisal/?hl=en
http://fizz1173.deviantart.com/gallery/

Thanks!


----------

